# Chinook Samon Released into Clinton River



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Hope for a return of a few.


----------



## ditchrat (Jan 8, 2008)

They release salmon every year in the huron, but I don't think they survive the preditor fish.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

ditchrat said:


> They release salmon every year in the huron, but I don't think they survive the preditor fish.


Might be so, they've got many hurdles.

These fish have names!:lol:


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

ditchrat said:


> They release salmon every year in the huron, but I don't think they survive the preditor fish.


I didnt know that but very good to know... I remember when I was early teens or maybe younger I used to go to flat rock dam with my dad and used to be quite a few guys fishing for them. I even remember quite a few landed, sure woukd be great if they made a comeback down in our area.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

ditchrat said:


> They release salmon every year in the huron, but I don't think they survive the preditor fish.



Some survive and return. Saw a couple while fishing below huroc last oct/nov. They were heading upstream. 

J-


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I've caught my fair share of them over the years fishing for steel. When the water is lower u see alot more than u would think. We use to wade down stream of telly and pull cranks in what used to be a pretty deep hole. But that was back in the day of me being a young lad.

Burgundy


----------



## antlergeek23 (Oct 22, 2013)

This is great stuff!!


----------



## WMUAlum10 (Jun 13, 2010)

"The fish normally grow to 40 pounds, but can get as heavy as 120. Adults are about three feet long"


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Pike bait!! We're lucky to see 10% of those fish return, but they will show up just like every year just in small numbers. It would be nice to have another migratory fish to chase on the Clinton. It would take thousands to have fishable numbers, I would love to see the dnr give the Clinton a boost, more steelhead or salmon. The Clinton is under utilized natural resource and the dnr should promote it more with additional funds or resources.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

WMUAlum10 said:


> "The fish normally grow to 40 pounds, but can get as heavy as 120. Adults are about three feet long"


I would love to find a stream in michigan where pulling a 40 pound king is normal!


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Had some good runs of the up until the late 90's. Few and far between since. Buddy of mine lands one here and there every year while fishing Steel. I lost a few. Lol. Even fell in the drink with one on

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

There are always a handful in the Huron in early October, if you can find some deep gravel between Telegraph and 75 some zombies are there. I'm sure that the Clinton is the same way. I heard of one being caught trolling off Stoney Point last September.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

I watched a few last fall work gravel, I wasn't fishing but had a clue there would be fish there. Kings are not worth my time to chase in the southeast, even steelhead can be hard to target around this area.


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

I saw a king in the lower rouge in canton last fall. No idea where it can from. Solo and lost.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

WMUAlum10 said:


> "The fish normally grow to 40 pounds, but can get as heavy as 120. Adults are about three feet long"


You do know the Michigan state record is 46#s right? So no king is gonna normally grow to 40#s here in Michigan and 120#s come on 
Lets keep exaggerations within reason


----------



## WMUAlum10 (Jun 13, 2010)

gatorman841 said:


> You do know the Michigan state record is 46#s right? So no king is gonna normally grow to 40#s here in Michigan and 120#s come on
> Lets keep exaggerations within reason


That was a quote from the article that blew my mind. Youd have expected the teacher to do her research prior to having an article published about her.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Just another fish story!

Here is the record; 97.25 lbs.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

So if everything goes as planned we should be seeing 120# kings jumpin over Yates in a few short years:lol:


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I was in Manistee a few years ago and read a article in the paper about a lady who landed a 40lb king and low and behold the next day her sister landed another 40lbr. Both fish had pics taken on a certified scale. So to say a 40lbr is possible but certainly not the norm. I salmon fish every year and fish hard and I've never seen or landed a 40lb fish. To be honest my biggest was 31 (last year) and it was an absolute monster. Could only imagine how big a 40 would be:idea:


----------



## seanwr400 (Mar 15, 2014)

tsr770 said:


> There are always a handful in the Huron in early October, if you can find some deep gravel between Telegraph and 75 some zombies are there. I'm sure that the Clinton is the same way. I heard of one being caught trolling off Stoney Point last September.


I heard one got caught threw the ice this last winter......

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

